# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ

## DROOPY

*ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΙ 6 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ. ΕΔΩ ΚΙ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ι-3 ΑΟΠΛΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ. ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑΣ. 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΤΡΕΜΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΣ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΑΝΘΟΪΑΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΠΑΧ. ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΜΠΑΧ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ; ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ, ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΦΕ. Η ΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΦΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΕΓΕΡΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΩΡΑ, ΑΛΛΑ Η ΩΦΕΛΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΦΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΗ; ΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ; ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟΣ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΟΥΝ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.*

----------


## Arsi

ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΦΟΒΑ.Κ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΑΠΙΩΝ.

----------

